

Learn a new domain every year - tablet
http://www.targetprocess.com/blog/2014/08/learn-new-domain-every-year.html

======
Flowchaser
sounds totally inspiring and completely convincing. the world isn't divided
into silos of knowledge by design, and I agree we can learn a whole lot by
taking the time to learn new domains

